# My Betta has no fins after a fight....



## Bamby Mel (Jun 7, 2011)

the female betta i have took off all his fins except for one on the side he looks now like NEMO, i thought he was going to die but fortunately he made it and now he is perfectly good and swiming all over, but he has no tails all over....will they grow again?????


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....

Was it a failed spawning attempt....anyway...

Lots and lots of water changes......I would also add tannins from either IAL or dried oak leaf...since it just happened- if you keep the water clean you shouldn't have any secondary problems, however, you may want to QT and start aquarium salt 1tsp/gal 10 day treatment along with 100% daily water changes in QT.....

Use a small container that can be floated in the heated tank to maintain a water temp of 76-77F and pre-mix your treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-add aquarium salt 1tsp/gal and tannins...use this water for the 100% daily water changes for 10 days.....

Nutrition is really important for healing....high protein foods fed in small amount several times a day...

You should start to see re-growth in 3-4 days and complete recovery can take months..often they never return to their full glory....this can vary based on age, genetic, extent of injury, secondary infection, current water conditions and health state, nutrition...etc......

Keep us posted.....


----------



## Bamby Mel (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll do the salt and keep the water clean, actually I do that every other day. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## 52cherish (May 27, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Welcome to the forum....
> 
> if you keep the water clean you shouldn't have any secondary problems, however, you may want to QT and start aquarium salt 1tsp/gal 10 day treatment along with 100% daily water changes in QT.....
> 
> .....


Hallo OFL -
So are you using Aquarium Salt for fin damage and Epsom for swim bladder issues? Our CT had a swim bladder issue after eating Omega One Shrimp Flakes and I used Epsom Salt in the 10 Gal tank removing the carbon filter. While I was waiting for him to regain is mobility, the neons nibbled on his bottom and tail fin... one day he was beautiful and flaring, the next day he looked like a ragged cloth. He is now in a QT and I am still using Epsom salt to treat. Should I change to Aquarium Salt? I also added Bettafix... or is that too much? Daily changes as you recommended, I am just doing it in the tank (half filled) and not the cup in the tank... he didn't like the cup. Thanks.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

52cherish- You should start your own thread. That way you get more answers and the OP and the people trying to help her don't get confused.


----------

